# [SOLVED] Wattage, Converters, and European Adapters. (Help!)



## sk3uled (Jan 15, 2008)

I traveled overseas to Denmark, where they use a 110 outlet.
I recently bought a converter from Best Buy, and got a 50watt converter.
I tried to recharge my laptop and I think my laptop runs more than 50watts.

Now the light doesnt show on my converter.

I'm worried that I blew something, or worse my actual American CHARGER 
blew. Would the converter be the only thing broken, and Do i need a more 
watt converter?

Please help!

Thanks!

(if it helps, im running an asus laptop g1s-x1 laptop)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Wattage, Converters, and European Adapters. (Help!)*

Hi sk3uled

The power ratings of the converter you bought from best buy must match the laptop or else it would not power up. Try to do a hard reset by removing the battery and all power cords , press the power button for 2 min, after you do that just install the battery and see if it powers up with ONLY the battery. If it doesn't power up , you will need a DVOM to do a few tests on the battery, the charger, and converter.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Wattage, Converters, and European Adapters. (Help!)*

Yes you probably needed a bigger converter, something like 300W or more.

BG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Wattage, Converters, and European Adapters. (Help!)*

One point - many modern power supplies that come with kit like laptops, cameras etc are multi voltage. 

Have a look at the label on the laptop power supply. If it says "Input Voltage 100-240V AC" then you do not need to use the converter.

I very much doubt if you have damaged the laptop power supply. What is probably happening is that when you plug the laptop power supply into the converter, the power supply wants to draw more current than the converter can supply. The voltage out from the converter will nose drive, well below the operational threshold power supply.

In other words, the converter is acting as limiter.

ONLY IF the laptop power block states '100-240V AV' you can plug it in directly into a power outlet. The laptop PSU will then be able to draw the current it needs without a detrimental voltage drop.


----------



## sk3uled (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Wattage, Converters, and European Adapters. (Help!)*

solved! i just got a plug converter, seems that the plugs in Europe can handle the volts, just needed a different adapter.

Thanks everyone!

(And nothing was damaged. )


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback - Good to hear that nothing damaged...

If you come over to the UK, we have REAL voltage up the spout - 240 Volts AC :smile:


----------

